# Bruce Update - He's growing up fast! (Pics)



## Shell (Jan 22, 2013)

Just thought I would post some pics of the brat, he is almost 17 weeks now, and getting big (40lbs now). He's incredibly smart, and learning tons. He's trouble, but we love him. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ziolizard (Jan 22, 2013)

Cute puppies. =)


----------



## Shell (Jan 22, 2013)

Ziolizard said:


> Cute puppies. =)


Thanks  The 2 labs belong to my best friend. They're my doggy nephews, and were teaching Bruce the ropes on proper dog playdate etiquette.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 23, 2013)

Awww, he's starting to look like a real dog.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Jan 23, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> Awww, he's starting to look like a real dog.


He is, and I have mixed feelings about that lol.


----------



## Boatman (Jan 23, 2013)

Love that Dobie, and great name, too!...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Jan 23, 2013)

Boatman said:


> Love that Dobie, and great name, too!...


Thanks, we love him  My son (who has autism and LOVES anything ocean related) named him after Bruce from Finding Nemo.


----------



## Boatman (Jan 23, 2013)

Awwww... :love:
I think dogs/cats with human names are cool & hilarious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jecraque (Jan 23, 2013)

What an attentive little guy! How tempting--I've always wanted one but no more mammals until I'm a homeowner. I got stuck with all three of ex-husband's cats plus my mutt and it's difficult enough finding a new place with them in tow.

Bruce is a beaut--very regal-looking and still has a little bit of the puppyface left!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Jan 23, 2013)

jecraque said:


> What an attentive little guy! How tempting--I've always wanted one but no more mammals until I'm a homeowner. I got stuck with all three of ex-husband's cats plus my mutt and it's difficult enough finding a new place with them in tow.
> 
> Bruce is a beaut--very regal-looking and still has a little bit of the puppyface left!


They are great dogs, very smart, very loyal, VERY velcro ish (seriously, I can't sit down without this dog laying ON me, like right on my head). I have trained a lot of dogs in my life, and am a vet tech, and Bruce is definitely the most "difficult" puppy I've worked with. He loves to train, and work, but he is very stubborn and has a lot of drive at the same time. I've learned how to channel that drive for the most part, and he is learning loads, but he can be quite stubborn for my other half (who isn't as dog saavy).


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 23, 2013)

Shell said:


> He is, and I have mixed feelings about that lol.


Sort of like kids growing up.  And dogs grow up even faster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Jan 23, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> Sort of like kids growing up.  And dogs grow up even faster.


So true, and Bruce is my "3rd baby". I'm so attached to the little monkey, and I'm torn on him growing up. Part of me can't wait for the puppy days to be behind us; but the other part knows I will miss it when I can't pick him up and cuddle him anymore (it's almost there now, but I'm stubborn lol).


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 23, 2013)

Shell said:


> So true, and Bruce is my "3rd baby". I'm so attached to the little monkey, and I'm torn on him growing up. Part of me can't wait for the puppy days to be behind us; but the other part knows I will miss it when I can't pick him up and cuddle him anymore (it's almost there now, but I'm stubborn lol).


Keep picking him up every day and you will always be able to.  LOL  Keep working on those core muscles so you don't hurt your back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Mar 8, 2013)

Just thought I would update with a couple new pics, he is getting huge (53 lbs now, and just over 5 months).

His training is going incredibly well, this dog is super smart, and very well behaved. He loves everyone too. Yesterday, my sons aide at school wanted to see Bruce again, so we brought him in the morning. Hayden was able to walk Bruce himself, and let all his friends pet him. It was a really neat moment to watch my normally shy, keep to himself son (he has autism for those who don't know), proudly show off his dog. He was very proud of himself, and Bruce acted like a superstar, listening to every command my son gave hime (I was within reach if I needed to grab the leash).

Anyway, here are a few new pics of my 4 legged kid. The other dog in the last pic is my "sometimes" dog (I babysit him regularly), Oscar the Weimaraner, him and Bruce are good buddies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trogdora (Mar 8, 2013)

Aww, he's gotten so big! He still looks like a sweetheart though.


----------



## advan (Mar 8, 2013)

He looks really mean and intimidating with those cropped ears! 

Nice update! How about you update this while you are at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Mar 8, 2013)

Trogdora said:


> Aww, he's gotten so big! He still looks like a sweetheart though.


He is quite a sweetheart  He has his moments of course, but that's a puppy for you.



advan said:


> He looks really mean and intimidating with those cropped ears!
> 
> Nice update! How about you update this while you are at it.


Terrifying, isn't he Chad?!  He might lick you to death.

Ugh my pic thread, don't remind me. I have been the worst tarantula keeper lately...REALLY need to feed and do some maintenance, I've just been sick, and busy, and then sick some more.


----------



## Shell (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't know how I forgot this pic, it is probably my very favorite of him. His ears are standing beautifully now, but this was the last night they were posted (taped), about 2-3 weeks ago. We had a busy day this day, and he crashed hard. Rough life this guy has, even gets a pillow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 9, 2013)

Awww, he's got all of his big boy teeth!  Does he drool when he sleeps like that?    Great pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meezerkoko (Mar 9, 2013)

Omg that's a cute pic!  What a sweet pup!  I want a dobie so bad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Mar 9, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> Awww, he's got all of his big boy teeth!  Does he drool when he sleeps like that?    Great pic!


He actually still has a couple puppy molars left, but otherwise the end of teething is in sight  lol. He will drool a little when sleeping like this (which he does often), but nothing too bad.



Meezerkoko said:


> Omg that's a cute pic!  What a sweet pup!  I want a dobie so bad!


Don't let him fool you, he isn't always sweet, but we do love him.


----------



## RockinOutAmber (Mar 9, 2013)

He is adorable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Apr 18, 2013)

Time for another Bruce update. This dog is turning out awesome. He is soooo smart, loves working/training for me, great with the kids. He loves everyone he meets, people and dogs alike (although he is protective of my family, but not overly, just the perfect amount IMO), his obedience is coming along incredibly, and even though I've told him to slow down, he is growing up fast. I think once he has his therapy dog certification I am going to keep working him in obedience because him and I both have a great time doing it. I'm so glad we made the choice to add him to our family 

Don't mind the pic of him and I, it's time for a new phone, the camera in mine doesn't really focus anymore. That was taken today after our 2 hour hike/run (on days the kids are in school we are out training/playing/whatever for at least two hours a day. On weekends we do family hikes/play).

He will be 7 months old next week, feels like just yesterday he was 8 weeks old and I could carry him around lol. As much as he loves Ryan and the kids, he has really become my dog. He does though, have a knack for reading the kids (who both have autism). I've watched him on a few occasions lean on them gently, as if to apply pressure when they are anxious/in meltdown mode, it calmed them almost immediately every time. He is just a natural with both of them. Anyone who is afraid of Dobes needs to meet Bruce

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PrettyHate (Apr 18, 2013)

Love that picture of him crashed out on his bed 

PS- your new haircut looks great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Apr 18, 2013)

PrettyHate said:


> Love that picture of him crashed out on his bed
> 
> PS- your new haircut looks great!


Thanks, and thanks  How is your little pup doing? I think we need pics!!


----------



## Shell (Apr 20, 2013)

Some more pics from today. I love this boy so much  I especially love his little white spot (his zipper I call it). It's a throwback from when the breed was created, and is allowable (for showing etc, not that I'm going to show him, he's doing therapy dog and obedience work) in the breed as long as it's around 1" in diameter. He was the only puppy in his litter with the little white spot, and I think it gives him character. It was cold and snowy here today, but we had a nice run once Ryan got home from work. He has peanut butter on his nose in the first pic (I let him lick the empty jar lol).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 20, 2013)

That last picture is great!  Gotta love that face.     His eyes sort of look like, "Either throw the ball, or take me home for a nap..."  
Ears look great, really nice job.  Is he carrying a little extra puppy/winter weight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Apr 20, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> That last picture is great!  Gotta love that face.     His eyes sort of look like, "Either throw the ball, or take me home for a nap..."
> Ears look great, really nice job.  Is he carrying a little extra puppy/winter weight?


Haha yeah I was making him wait for the ball, and he wasn't impressed (he is tennis ball crazy). Thanks, I love how his ears turned out, and yes he is a bit "thick" right now. He gets 2 hrs of off leash run time every day, and only a few weeks ago was on the thin side, so I'm thinking it's just a bit of puppy weight. I've cut him back a bit, and I'm sure in a few weeks he'll have another growth spurt. Damn puppies and their fluctuating weights, it's going to do my head in. I prefer him a little more on the lean side.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Apr 20, 2013)

daw! my nephew looks like such a big boy now! i looooove the crashed out pic, i couldnt stop chuckling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Apr 20, 2013)

Jaymz Bedell said:


> daw! my nephew looks like such a big boy now! i looooove the crashed out pic, i couldnt stop chuckling!


I can't wait for him and Kai to get a chance to play together 

I love the crashed out pic too, his teeth in that pic get me everytime. He sleeps in some of the weirdest positions.

I really need to move his bed away from the spot on the wall that needs to be re-painted, it's such an eyesore, and the rest of the living room is so nice lol.


----------



## Scar (Apr 20, 2013)

Man. Your pics sure make me miss my best friend dobie.  Beautiful dog you have there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Apr 20, 2013)

Scar said:


> Man. Your pics sure make me miss my best friend dobie.  Beautiful dog you have there!


Thank you  They really are an awesome breed, so smart and loving.


----------



## Scar (Apr 20, 2013)

I am positive that Bruce is the most awesome dog ever.  He looks great!  I can tell just by the pictures that he is loved greatly.   Makes me happy to see that.....I love Dobermans.  My favorite dogs in the whole wide world!  Oh I miss my Bogart.......


----------



## Shell (Apr 20, 2013)

Scar said:


> I am positive that Bruce is the most awesome dog ever.  He looks great!  I can tell just by the pictures that he is loved greatly.   Makes me happy to see that.....I love Dobermans.  My favorite dogs in the whole wide world!  Oh I moss my Bogart.......


We think he's pretty awesome, but we are kind of biased lol. Dobes are something else, they really are unique and it's something that just can't be explained.  There will always be a Dobe in this house. Pretty much the only thing I "dislike" about the breed is all the health problems they have, but hopefully Bruce sticks around for a long time.  Sorry about your boy, dogs really do become part of the family.


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 20, 2013)

Jaymz Bedell said:


> i looooove the crashed out pic


Looks like he needs a pillow.  LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Apr 20, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> Looks like he needs a pillow.  LOL


He usually has one...or 3. This dog loves blankets and pillows and will steal them to sleep on in his crate (which already has a nice comfy bed in it lol). He's not spoiled at all.


----------



## Shell (Apr 21, 2013)

On an early morning run before the bf had to head off to work. Bruce is usually really lazy in the morning, so he wasn't his usual wild, playful self. I think he just wanted to go home and go back to bed (which is where he is now lol).


----------



## Shell (Apr 26, 2013)

My favorite one from today, after playing with all his friends at the park. Happy dog

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Snark (Apr 26, 2013)

How is he at playing and frolicking now? Courteous? Devastation waiting to happen? Curiosity in a dog shaped container? How are his manners?


----------



## Shell (Apr 26, 2013)

The Snark said:


> How is he at playing and frolicking now? Courteous? Devastation waiting to happen? Curiosity in a dog shaped container? How are his manners?


He is extremely courteous, he will only wrestle and play rough if the other dog starts it. He is a little submissive with other dogs, but in a respectful way. If the dog he is playing with wants to be wild, Bruce can hold his own, but he is quite happy to just play "chase" with his buddies. If he's getting a bit worked up and I tell him "enough" he'll tone it down without me needing to grab him. I've done a huge amount of obedience work with him (and continue to do so), so his manners are damn near perfect. His recall is pretty solid, so if I call him from the group and ask him to sit and wait, he will come right to me, and wait until I release him to play again. This dog is awesome, most fun dog I've ever trained because he is so smart, and eager to learn and obey.


----------



## Boatman (Apr 26, 2013)

He looks AWESOME! I am so jealous right now. Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Apr 26, 2013)

Boatman said:


> He looks AWESOME! I am so jealous right now. Congrats!


Thanks  When we got him I had no idea how much I would bond with him. My last dog was my heart, I was devastated when I lost him, and while I was ready for another dog, and excited to train another one I was not expecting Bruce to impact me the way he has. He has, already at only 7 mths, far exceeded any expectations and hopes I had for him, plus I just love him so much it's ridiculous lol.


----------



## The Snark (Apr 27, 2013)

Would you please allow me to pick your brain a bit since you obviously know what you are doing. Multiple problems:
-When we got our dogthing it had a hairless band around it's neck from a collar. It was obvious he spent his entire puppyhood tied and abused. Cringe was the only response from him. That apparently lasted until he reached young adulthood and escaped. He knew nothing but cringe and get beaten.
-He is EXTREMELY empathic. He picks up on any and all emotions from mammals around him. As one example, when someone was inside our house, crying and having a hard time with life, the dog went frantic outside. Whining, whimpering and dashing back and forth on the porch. When my wife goes outside, who is playful, it's bounce and party time. With me it's calm and reserved time and so on. Thus any form of training, he subconsciously picks up on the domination mindset and drops into obsequious mode and learns nothing but wait it out.
-I am strongly opposed to anthropomorphizing and disturbing the natural way of things. I've spent 3 months trying to bring myself to flood a spider burrow to see what the lurker looks like.

And so, just how in heck can we train the dogthing with some basics like stay out of the street?

PS Dogthing: We haven't given him a name. We call him by his genus, a zeedle, which he answers to.


----------



## Shell (Apr 28, 2013)

The Snark said:


> Would you please allow me to pick your brain a bit since you obviously know what you are doing. Multiple problems:
> -When we got our dogthing it had a hairless band around it's neck from a collar. It was obvious he spent his entire puppyhood tied and abused. Cringe was the only response from him. That apparently lasted until he reached young adulthood and escaped. He knew nothing but cringe and get beaten.
> -He is EXTREMELY empathic. He picks up on any and all emotions from mammals around him. As one example, when someone was inside our house, crying and having a hard time with life, the dog went frantic outside. Whining, whimpering and dashing back and forth on the porch. When my wife goes outside, who is playful, it's bounce and party time. With me it's calm and reserved time and so on. Thus any form of training, he subconsciously picks up on the domination mindset and drops into obsequious mode and learns nothing but wait it out.
> -I am strongly opposed to anthropomorphizing and disturbing the natural way of things. I've spent 3 months trying to bring myself to flood a spider burrow to see what the lurker looks like.
> ...


Sent you a PM  I'm certainly no expert though. I've worked with a lot of dogs, but I don't claim to be a pro. I just happened to get an extremely smart, eager dog with Bruce.


----------



## akarikuragi (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow he is gorgeous! I absolutely adore dobermans, they're in my top three favorite breeds. :3 Where did you get him?


----------



## Shell (Apr 28, 2013)

akarikuragi said:


> Wow he is gorgeous! I absolutely adore dobermans, they're in my top three favorite breeds. :3 Where did you get him?


Thanks  They're an awesome breed. Certainly not "easy", but very smart so if you put in the time and training you get an incredible dog. He can be a lot of dog, but he loves to work for me. We got him from a breeder about 2ish hours North of Toronto.

It's funny, Bruce is starting to gain quite a reputation around our town (which is small ish, but certainly not tiny). You really don't see Dobes around here, and I've had numerous occasions now where someone I don't know has stopped me to comment on him, and then when told his name say something like "Oh this is Bruce?! I've heard all about the wonderful Dobe named Bruce". It makes me feel great, I've worked hard to get him this good, and everywhere he goes people fall in love with him. Today he "converted" an elderly lady who had spent her life terrified of the breed. She got brave enough to pet him, and ended up sitting with him for half an hour fussing over him, and rubbing his ears while he gave her kisses lol. She told me he was the first Dobe she had ever been brave enough to approach. I'm pretty proud of my boy


----------



## akarikuragi (Apr 29, 2013)

lmfao I heard they can be a bit... Hrm... "What's in it for me?" type dogs. XD I'd like to get one after I get a German shepherd. They certainly aren't a breed you see every day around here. There was one guy who had the most gorgeous red dobe, I would see him walking occasionally. I can see why he would become so well known though. XD They seem to command attention... At least I always want to stop and stare when I see them. ^^; 

Are you going to do any competing with him? Or just the therapy work and recreational obedience?


----------



## The Snark (Apr 29, 2013)

In my vast experience with Doobies... (about 3 so far) if they are raised with a lot of love and affection and kindness they tend to become horrible pains in the tukus. Burrowing into bed with you, trying to play with the cat until it goes into a nervous decline, considers all surfaces and people in a house some place to walk in order to get up in your face for petting, gives you a major ZAP as it pokes that cold wet very hard nose on your bare tender places to get more attention and on and on. Highly athletic cuddle monsters best describes.


----------



## Shell (Apr 29, 2013)

akarikuragi said:


> lmfao I heard they can be a bit... Hrm... "What's in it for me?" type dogs.
> 
> Are you going to do any competing with him? Or just the therapy work and recreational obedience?


They are a thinking breed, and extremely intelligent and sensitive. You have to be very consistent in how you train them, and you have to do it right or they won't forgive you. They don't handle corrections well, as I said theyre not an easy breed, but if you know the proper way to work with them, they are incredible dogs. 

He will be primarily a certified therapy dog, as well as titled in obedience (obedience trials and stuff, he's into advanced stuff, not like basic classes at Petsmart :wall. I may do some agility, lure coursing, fly ball that sort of stuff with him once his growth plates are closed, but my main goals are obedience trials and therapy dog.



The Snark said:


> Highly athletic cuddle monsters best describes.


That sounds about right, although I have yet to meet one who was annoying about it. I could see how they could be if not properly trained, but these dogs are SMART, set boundaries and enforce them, and they will respect them.


----------



## The Snark (May 1, 2013)

Certified Therapy dog. Are you going to enroll him in the companions program? The dogs that visit hospitals and rest homes???


----------



## Shell (May 1, 2013)

The Snark said:


> Certified Therapy dog. Are you going to enroll him in the companions program? The dogs that visit hospitals and rest homes???


He will be certified to do all of that, but I won't really be taking him to places like that (once in a while). I don't believe it's called the companions program here, but yes he will be able to do all of that, and go those places if I choose to. My choices for having him be certified therapy dog are for the training it entails (ie I want him to have that training) since I have 2 kids with autism, plus being a breed that is considered "dangerous" I want him to have that certification. With being around so much autism so to speak it's something I want for him. I've certified my last few dogs as therapy dogs as well (chocolate lab, finished show dog/stud, and a female border collie mix). The training behind it is important to me, plus it's always nice to have the certification.


----------



## The Snark (May 3, 2013)

My negativity towards 'overtrained' dogs waned considerably when I encountered patient visitor dogs at a hospital. The entire mood of the nursing floor, patients and staff alike, visibly became more cheerful upon a dog duet's arrival. The two most memorable moments were when one of the dogs saw a dour grumpy nurse behind the counter. It jumped onto the counter, put a paw on her shoulder and licked her face. "Don't be so sad!" The other dog, a border collie, had a routine it worked out. It would sit by a patients bed watching for receptive friendliness. If it got that it would jump on the end on the bed and primly sit. If that was well received it would worm along on it's side up against the patient and put it's head on the patients shoulder where it was contented to lie for hours on end.
And talk about pampered. Both of those dogs insisted on 2 baths a day, evening long cuddling and a bouncing romp at least once a week in a day care that left all the children screaming with laughter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (May 9, 2013)

Just a pic of my handsome guy from the other day.  In a nice down stay with lots of distractions around, so proud of him.


----------



## Shell (May 13, 2013)

Just some new pics of my guy, and one I made of him at 8 weeks old and again at almost 8 mths. He's growing up so fast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Dec 2, 2013)

It's been a while since I posted pics of my boy, he is 14 mths old now, and such an awesome guy. We decorated for Christmas yesterday, and he was getting in the spirit with us


----------



## pitbulllady (Dec 2, 2013)

That's such a handsome Dobie, Shell.  It's not often that I see quality Dobes anymore.  Makes me kinda sad, really, because one of my best friends bred Dobermans before her untimely death from a brain aneurism.  I don't know what became of her dogs after that.  They were great dogs, very "level-headed", like a working dog should be.  They could be serious protectors or big goofballs, whichever the situation called for, and they knew the difference.

pitbulllady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Dec 2, 2013)

pitbulllady said:


> That's such a handsome Dobie, Shell.  It's not often that I see quality Dobes anymore.  Makes me kinda sad, really, because one of my best friends bred Dobermans before her untimely death from a brain aneurism.  I don't know what became of her dogs after that.  They were great dogs, very "level-headed", like a working dog should be.  They could be serious protectors or big goofballs, whichever the situation called for, and they knew the difference.
> 
> pitbulllady


Aw that's so sad  They really are amazing dogs. Bruce is quite good already at knowing when to protect us, or when to wiggle and kiss someone to death...unless it's a squirrel, those he just wants to kill (thankfully his "leave it" is solid). 

There are a few really amazing breeders near me, but also a TON of BYB's churning out dogs with some seriously unstable temperaments. Its sad, this breed needs all the good press, and responsible breeding (both for the temperament and for their health), that they can get.


----------



## Shell (Jan 16, 2014)

I figured it was about time for a Bruce update  He is 16 mths now, and still coming along incredibly. We are currently working towards some obedience titles, and he still amazes me daily with how smart he is, and how eager to work with me. I love this dog so much it's stupid, together we break down the barriers and myths regarding Dobermans on a daily basis. He is my heart dog in every way. I also included one of his "sister", Annie, my retired Canadian Champion Lab bitch, just because she's so pretty 


Don't let the sleepy pics fool you, Bruce has a TON of energy, and is a VERY high drive dog. We do a 2 hr off leash run daily, plus at least an hour of active training so it tends to wear him out, and then I sneak out the camera.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 16, 2014)

Whoa in that last pic he looks kind of like a lab

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Jan 16, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Whoa in that last pic he looks kind of like a lab


That's his Annie , his sister from another mother. I showed, co-owned Labs for years, so there is always a Lab in my house also.  Didn't want to leave my girl out.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 16, 2014)

Shell said:


> That's his Annie , his sister from another mother. I showed, co-owned Labs for years, so there is always a Lab in my house also.  Didn't want to leave my girl out.


Well she is very pretty  I've always wanted a dobe. Sigh~ maybe in a few years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Jan 16, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Well she is very pretty  I've always wanted a dobe. Sigh~ maybe in a few years


Thank you . Dobes are amazing dogs, but not for everyone. They are a poop load of work, and have a ton of inherent and serious (and expensive, you don't want to see our vet bills, and I'm a tech) health problems. But if you do the research and go to a very reputable breeder, they are very worth it. There will always be at least one in my house


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 16, 2014)

Like I said, maybe a few years  not just because I want to be able to afford one but also because I need to have time to devote to training and what not  they are beautiful dogs and the best if you want would-be burglars to be intimidated haha not everyone has to know that they will lick you to death

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Jan 16, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Like I said, maybe a few years  not just because I want to be able to afford one but also because I need to have time to devote to training and what not  they are beautiful dogs and the best if you want would-be burglars to be intimidated haha not everyone has to know that they will lick you to death


They are incredibly good judges of character, actually probably one of the best breeds (and I've worked with dogs for many years) to determine who is and isn't a threat, and they act very accordingly. Bruce is a big suck, with tons of hours of training into him, but I would not want to be someone breaking into our house, or trying to mess with my family.They truly are a breed unlike others, very neat dogs....frustrating as hell if you can't put the hours into them though. Our backyard is currently a sheet of ice, as well as the fields we usually run, so Bruce is a little stir crazy and slightly jerkish at the moment lol. We've been doing loads of indoor training/nosework etc lately but he's starting to get a little frustrated with the lack of usual exercise...I can't wait for more mild weather!.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 16, 2014)

I would think not the best apartment dogs then unless you're extremely active  I also am considering standard poodles after all of the good features listed by pitbulllady


----------



## Shell (Jan 16, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I would think not the best apartment dogs then unless you're extremely active  I also am considering standard poodles after all of the good features listed by pitbulllady


Standard Poodles are amazing dogs (I have two that I currently work with), they do require a good bit of exercise too though. You could do an apartment with a Dobe if youre able to devote a couple hours a day to exercise and training. Best bet for a person new to Dobes is a female, they are slightly more toned down than males (at least when young) usually. Still a lot of work, but a little less "crazy" when young lol.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 16, 2014)

Shell said:


> Standard Poodles are amazing dogs (I have two that I currently work with), they do require a good bit of exercise too though. You could do an apartment with a Dobe if youre able to devote a couple hours a day to exercise and training. Best bet for a person new to Dobes is a female, they are slightly more toned down than males (at least when young) usually. Still a lot of work, but a little less "crazy" when young lol.


Ohhhhh the indecision! Hehe, I also like that Standards don't exactly shed (although I'm sure dobes don't really shed much either). Ah well, I have a couple years to decide, I may even go with a rescue when I eventually get a doggie, and now I have two canine experts that I can revert back to if I have any questions  Anyways, I'm done hijacking your thread. Bruce is a beautiful boy :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Jan 17, 2014)

and just one more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Apr 18, 2014)

Some new pics of my handsome guy  The dog with him in the one pic is his best friend (who belongs to one of my best friends), Dublin (Mastiff/Boxer). They've been buddies since they were 4 mths old (and are both 19 mths this mth).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jecraque (Apr 18, 2014)

Dublin is a handsome guy too, but your Bruce is just gorgeous. Love him showing off those pearly whites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Apr 18, 2014)

jecraque said:


> Dublin is a handsome guy too, but your Bruce is just gorgeous. Love him showing off those pearly whites


Thanks  yeah Dub is a handsome guy, and a good boy too. I regularly steal him from my friend for playdates (when she's busy), otherwise we all get together. The boys play together at least 5 days a week lol. 

Dobermans are known for being same sex aggressive, its not something that socializing or neutering "fixes", its just hardwired into the breed (and many of the working breeds). Males tend to be worse than females, and Bruce really doesn't like other males (he is very well trained, and socialized, so he just ignores them, but if they get in his face he gets a little pissy). However, he LOVES Dub. They are the best of friends, neither my friend or I can say the other dogs name in our dog's presence or they lose it, and start looking for each other. It's really adorable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Julia (Apr 18, 2014)

I love upside down dog pictures!!!!  Squee!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Apr 18, 2014)

Julia said:


> I love upside down dog pictures!!!!  Squee!!


He also whines/growls (play) at me when he does that. He is velcro to the extreme (like Dobes are known for), and if I'm not sitting close enough for his liking, he will flip upside down at me, like in that pic, and "talk" before finally crawling into my lap (I think he would wear me if he could, he must always be touching me).


----------



## The Snark (Apr 19, 2014)

Nothing quite like kicking it back on the couch after a long day, holding a drink in one hand, a plate of goodies in the other, and a large hyper attention insistent dog on your lap.


----------



## Shell (Apr 19, 2014)

The Snark said:


> Nothing quite like kicking it back on the couch after a long day, holding a drink in one hand, a plate of goodies in the other, and a large hyper attention insistent dog on your lap.


I love that he is velcro and cuddly, it's a trait of the breed, and one of the things I've always liked about them. That said, he is a well trained boy, and if I tell him to he will go lay on his bed, or the other couch etc if it's not a good time to cuddle. He doesn't like it, but he will give me space when asked lol.


----------



## The Snark (Apr 19, 2014)

Shell said:


> I love that he is velcro and cuddly, it's a trait of the breed, and one of the things I've always liked about them. That said, he is a well trained boy, and if I tell him to he will go lay on his bed, or the other couch etc if it's not a good time to cuddle. He doesn't like it, but he will give me space when asked lol.


Am ready to ship you our cat. While obedient she apparently is insecure and must be told at least 16 times she must get off our anatomy. She also has memory issues where she forgets the eviction in 3/4th of a second. And of course the playful disobedience issue of 'I didn't lie on you! I just ran over you to remind you I'm still here!'. How much do you charge per year?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shell (Apr 19, 2014)

The Snark said:


> Am ready to ship you our cat. While obedient she apparently is insecure and must be told at least 16 times she must get off our anatomy. She also has memory issues where she forgets the eviction in 3/4th of a second. And of course the playful disobedience issue of 'I didn't lie on you! I just ran over you to remind you I'm still here!'. How much do you charge per year?


Haha to train a cat...it would have to be a lot  she sounds like a pretty typical cat in that regard (my two are the same, I've had no luck "training" them). Just one of the many reasons I prefer dogs.


----------



## The Snark (Apr 20, 2014)

Off the subject a little, I think we've got one for the books here and maybe you have heard of similar.
The dogthing and the cat have called a truce. To be more precise, the cat got tired of being pounced by the dog and quit running away. The dog instantly became bored with the cat. On the other hand, the cat took an interest in dog activities, watching from under the car when the dog woofed off unwanted visitors. Anyway, about 3 weeks ago, the dog woofed somebody. The cat, upstairs in the house, ran to the window and leaped onto the screen. With her non retractable claws she realized that was a bad idea as we unhooked her. A couple of nights later another woof session. The cat, in the same room, started to run to the window then checked herself and sat up on her haunches, front legs off the ground, and made a deep short growl like emulating a bark. It was WEIRD! Well, she has done this about 6 times now. Gets the alert, goes to the middle of the floor, sits on haunches fronts off the ground and does her bark thing. Too bad it happens so fast we haven't been able to take a video or picture. Since when do cats do this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Apr 20, 2014)

The Snark said:


> Off the subject a little, I think we've got one for the books here and maybe you have heard of similar.
> The dogthing and the cat have called a truce. To be more precise, the cat got tired of being pounced by the dog and quit running away. The dog instantly became bored with the cat. On the other hand, the cat took an interest in dog activities, watching from under the car when the dog woofed off unwanted visitors. Anyway, about 3 weeks ago, the dog woofed somebody. The cat, upstairs in the house, ran to the window and leaped onto the screen. With her non retractable claws she realized that was a bad idea as we unhooked her. A couple of nights later another woof session. The cat, in the same room, started to run to the window then checked herself and sat up on her haunches, front legs off the ground, and made a deep short growl like emulating a bark. It was WEIRD! Well, she has done this about 6 times now. Gets the alert, goes to the middle of the floor, sits on haunches fronts off the ground and does her bark thing. Too bad it happens so fast we haven't been able to take a video or picture. Since when do cats do this?


My cats will chuff (the sound large wild cats make) when something alarms them. That may be the sound youre hearing, however, mine dont do it in a protective way, it's more self defense type of thing with my girls. That's cute, too bad you can't get video. Cats are weird animals, really, there is no normal when it comes to cats lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Apr 25, 2014)

Just a few from today  The one of him and Dub cracks me up, he looks nasty, but that's his play "bitey face".


----------



## The Snark (Apr 25, 2014)

That last picture is classic. The wide skull and eyes and the alertness. It portrays the epitome of Doberman at it's best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Apr 25, 2014)

The Snark said:


> That last picture is classic. The wide skull and eyes and the alertness. It portrays the epitome of Doberman at it's best.


It really does, doesn't it? I love it, and it was a total fluke pic with my cellphone. We were out back training, and something caught his attention so I quickly took a bunch of pics (only got the one that I really loved though, of course).


----------



## Shell (May 27, 2014)

Just a few cute pics of my happy guy, from the other day 



View attachment 127190

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Snark (May 27, 2014)

I can think of a lot of captions for those shots. :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Julee (Jun 1, 2014)

Handsome guy! Out of curiosity, is his tag a fetching tag? Or aggie's anvil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jun 2, 2014)

But you can't use a dobie when doing your aerobics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 2, 2014)

Shell said:


> Just a few cute pics of my happy guy, from the other day
> 
> View attachment 127191
> 
> ...


Beautiful puppy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klawfran3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Shell said:


> Just a few cute pics of my happy guy, from the other day
> 
> View attachment 127191
> 
> ...


awww that first picture with the tongue hanging out and the eyes squinting... never have I seen such a perfect "derp" face on a dog. I love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Jun 3, 2014)

Julee said:


> Handsome guy! Out of curiosity, is his tag a fetching tag? Or aggie's anvil?


Aggie's Anvil  the shark collar is Made by Meadowcat.

Thanks, everyone  He's my heart dog. Such a cool guy, with TONS of personality.


----------

